# Ridgid R4512 Dust problems...



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys, Im having an issue that I can quite figure out... First things first, I have a Dust Deputy running from my shop vac connected to the bottom dust port. It works OK. I was getting sick of the amount of dust getting thrown back at me from the blade so I made an over the blade vacuum hose also connected to the DD. It does not seem to do anything. Thats my problem.. Once I get about half way through the cut, the blade starts throwing dust at me. It seems to happen once the blade starts coming out the "back" of the wood. Happens when there is wood on both sides of the blade. Happens with and without the top dust hose in place. there is plenty of suction on the top hose...What do I need to do??? I also tried lowering the blade as much as possible and still cut through the wood. Do I need to move the hose more towards the front? I always thought the dust being thrown at me was coming back around on the blade after it had gone below the table top. I guess I was wrong! 

Attached are pictures of the dust laying on the fence rail after cutting, and the current placement of my overhead dust pipe. the pipe is about 1 1/4".


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys, Im having an issue that I can quite figure out... First things first, I have a Dust Deputy running from my shop vac connected to the bottom dust port. It works OK. I was getting sick of the amount of dust getting thrown back at me from the blade so I made an over the blade vacuum hose also connected to the DD. It does not seem to do anything. Thats my problem.. Once I get about half way through the cut, the blade starts throwing dust at me. It seems to happen once the blade starts coming out the "back" of the wood. Happens when there is wood on both sides of the blade. Happens with and without the top dust hose in place. there is plenty of suction on the top hose...What do I need to do??? I also tried lowering the blade as much as possible and still cut through the wood. Do I need to move the hose more towards the front? I always thought the dust being thrown at me was coming back around on the blade after it had gone below the table top. I guess I was wrong! 

Attached are pictures of the dust laying on the fence rail after cutting, and the current placement of my overhead dust pipe. the pipe is about 1 1/4".


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The dust looks very normal to me. There is no air cleaner that is going to get rid of everything.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What you are describing is normal. You can't expect your dust control system to catch every bit of dust. It's just going to get the majority of it. You could do a little better if you had an actual dust collector instead of a vacuum but even that isn't going to catch it all. Dust is just part of woodworking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you need more than that open hose*

Look at all the over the blade dust collectors and you will find a blade cover which not only catches the dust, but narrows the air flow to directly around the blade. .Your shop vac will work fine if you do this because of the higher air speed.



















https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...r+the+blade+dust+collector&fr2=piv-web&fr=sfp


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

+1 on Steve and Woodthings comments.

A hood will definitely help your current setup. The bigger issue is your lack of airflow. The shop vac has minimal airflow compared to a dust collector (~100CFM vs 600-1000CFM for a DC). So you take your limited airflow then split that then and run it through a smaller 1 1/4 hose and you will not collect very much. At the other end of the spectrum this Jay Bates with probably the best dust collection you could expect at a table saw (look around the 8 min mark). 




Hope this helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sometimes it becomes easier just to wear a dust mask and clean up afterwards. 
If you install too much around the blade it will get in your way for some cuts or can actually cause a safety issue. I want no obstructions above my tablesaw.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I like his TS pusher block.



Carl10 said:


> +1 on Steve and Woodthings comments.
> 
> A hood will definitely help your current setup. The bigger issue is your lack of airflow. The shop vac has minimal airflow compared to a dust collector (~100CFM vs 600-1000CFM for a DC). So you take your limited airflow then split that then and run it through a smaller 1 1/4 hose and you will not collect very much. At the other end of the spectrum this Jay Bates with probably the best dust collection you could expect at a table saw (look around the 8 min mark).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

How many people have over the blade collection? Do more have it then not? Wondering if it's worth my time to try and figure out a new system..


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Rhaugle said:


> How many people have over the blade collection? Do more have it then not? Wondering if it's worth my time to try and figure out a new system..


I have an Excalibur Overarm system and I like it when I use it. When I need to move it though, it's a pain in the butt. It's still a good thing to have though, it does cut down on the bits flying in your face. Plus, cutting MDF is 1000 times more enjoyable.


----------

